# Vintage info Requested



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey Folks,

Need some help figuring out production years and so forth. Both have tear drop buckets with the "racing " stripes on the sides.

I have searched sscotsman's repository. Thanks Scot!

The first machine I am pretty much dialed into;

10M5 00636
engine code H50 650771

The second machine I believe is a 10M7D.

Model # ????? Worn of by Father Time - has differential and chrome bars.
Serial # 013622
engine code H70-130067 - Serial 028717061
with
Sno Thro Attachment 
Model# 910995
Serial# 021491

I would add pics but it is a gloomy rainy day here at the Jersey Shore.

Thanks In Advance!

Harry


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

cant help you on your snow blowers, I will give your post a bump


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

> 10M5 00636
> engine code H50 650771


Harry, is there also an engine serial number?
Ariens model 10M5 was made in 1966, 1967 and 1968.
That really low serial number, 00636, suggests it is likely a 1966.



> Model # ????? Worn of by Father Time - has differential and chrome bars.
> Serial # 013622
> engine code H70-130067 - Serial 028717061
> with
> ...


is there a blank space anywhere in Serial 028717061?
if so, the blank space is important! 

This is probably a 1971 or 1972 model 910954.
7hp, 24" bucket.
the engine model, H70, does indicate 7hp.

please double-check that engine serial number! 
that will help nail down the year.

Scot


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Scot,

I missed a space on the mystery machine's engine serial. The model # is so obliterated, I cant even tell how many characters there are.

The engine serial actually reads 0287 17061

My little girl's engine serial (ain't she cute) is 6341 10073 

You are a tremendous resource and I really appreciate you time and efforts.

I have attached some pics. 

Kindest,

Harry From The Jersey Shore


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Harry, sweet pair of blowers you have there. What size tires are those on the 7 hp? Are those the x-tracs? They look great. 
And you're right, Scot is the best resource on the net for vintage Ariens questions!


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Hey Harry, sweet pair of blowers you have there. What size tires are those on the 7 hp? Are those the x-tracs? They look great.
> And you're right, Scot is the best resource on the net for vintage Ariens questions!


Good eye there Ray! Yes they are X-tracs. They are 13/500/6 s and they fit like a glove. They haven't seen any action yet as I just put them on two weeks ago.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Harry said:


> Good eye there Ray! Yes they are X-tracs. They are 13/500/6 s and they fit like a glove. They haven't seen any action yet as I just put them on two weeks ago.


I'm going to have to order a set of those babies. I have the old original tires and rims I keep for sentimental purposes, but I have a spare set of rims that I put some old tiller tires on for better traction. I'm thinkin' it's time for an upgrade, love the wide look of them.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the additional number Harry..
some repeat from previous post, with additional info:



> 10M5 00636
> engine code H50 650771





> My little girl's engine serial (ain't she cute) is 6341 10073


Ariens model 10M5 was made in 1966, 1967 and 1968.
That really low serial number, 00636, suggests it is likely a 1966.

Tecumseh serial number 6314 means the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on the 314th day of a year ending in 6. Based on numbers and features from the snowblower, we can be sure that means 1966. 

The 314th day of the year is November 10th. Thats WAY too late to have gone on a 1966 snowblower. (production for that winter would have been completed by then.)
So this engine almost certaintly waited a few months, into early 1967, and most likely was placed on its snowblower in the summer of 1967, which then went on sale that Autumn as a 1967 model..So this machine is most likely a 1967 model 10M5.
not conclusive!  but its the most plausible conclusion based on all the data.



> Model # ????? Worn of by Father Time - has differential and chrome bars.
> Serial # 013622
> engine code H70-130067 - Serial 028717061
> with
> ...





> The engine serial actually reads 0287 17061


This is probably a 1971 or 1972 model 910954.
7hp, 24" bucket.
the engine model, H70, does indicate 7hp.

Serial number 0287 means the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on "the 287th day of a yeay ending in zero". 
Based on Ariens model numbers, we can be confidant that means 1970.
The 287th day of the year is October 14..thats really late for that engine to have made it onto a 1970 model year snowblower, most (perhaps all) snowblower production would have already been done for the year at that late date..My guess is that it's more likely that engine waited around for several months, through the winter of 1970/1971, and probably wound up on it's Ariens snowblower in the Summer of 1971. So, my original theory still seems the most plausable, the snowblower is most likely a 1971 Ariens model 910954.


It has been said that companys like Ariens that make both "winter" products (snowblowers) and "summer" products (lawnmowers and garden tractors) make "summer products in the winter, and winter products in the summer", which makes perfect sense..however we have never seen any actual "calendar year" production data for Ariens, or any company really..So "november being too late for an engine to go on a snowblower" is just an educated guess..it's probably correct!  but we dont really know when snowblower production ceased for the year..


Scot


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Scot,

Thank you kind Sir! Extremely helpful information. Especially if I need parts for the 7HP tractor.

I can't express enough gratitude for what I have learned from your website and reading your posts.

Your a truly a great asset to the Ariens community.

Regards,

Harry


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks Harry!
glad to help..

Scot


----------

